# Supermarket/ Hypermarket opening hours



## siobhanwf

The Portuguese government revoked a long-standing ban on large supermarkets that prevented them from operating on Sundays after 1pm.

The new law allows large supermarkets – those with more than 2000 square meters – to be open for business everyday from 6am to midnight.

Looks like the law will also apply to Sunday markets,


----------



## Catx

siobhanwf said:


> The Portuguese government revoked a long-standing ban on large supermarkets that prevented them from operating on Sundays after 1pm.
> 
> The new law allows large supermarkets – those with more than 2000 square meters – to be open for business everyday from 6am to midnight.
> 
> Looks like the law will also apply to Sunday markets,


I saw the debate about this in the newspapers last week, with the expected outcry from some churches. I hadn't realised that it was actually now already revoked. As an Irish woman who has been used to Sunday shopping for years now, I certainly welcome it.

It has to bring more employment with it too. That has to be a good thing in the current economic climate.


----------



## Lucerno

*Not in effect*

Some are still closed on sundays as today


----------



## blackirishgirl

Seems they must wait for the locales in which they are located (even Continente here in Matosinhos)to approve (so says my PT OH).


----------



## siobhanwf

Just looked at the opening hours in Continente (Leiria) and Jumbo (Santarem) and they are still showing 13.00 closing on Sundays

Ikea too still showing a 13.00 closing as is El Corte Ingles in Lisbon

Maybe they are all slow to respond


----------



## siobhanwf

*JUMBO new opening hours*

*JUMBO* have just confirmed that they will be opening all day on Sundays.:clap2::clap2::clap2:

As I have a jumbo card the message has just been sent to me by SMS.

I wonder if this will also apply to MODELO?

From the JUMBO site: "A partir de amanhã, os hipermercados Jumbo e Continente de Aveiro passam a estar abertos também ao domingo à tarde e aos feriados. O Pingo Doce abre a partir do dia 31"
*Starting tomorrow, (24th October) the Jumbo hypermarkets Continent and Aveiro also now be open on Sunday afternoons and public holidays. Pingo Doce opens from 31 days*


----------



## blackirishgirl

Continente is giving a 10% discount with their customer card on the entire purchase today as "celebration" for their new Sunday hours. Funny though - Modelo and Pingo Doce is open here in Porto on Sundays, all day and has been ever since I've been here.


----------



## siobhanwf

Guess Modelo and Pingu Doce are under the requires size ad they are open on Sundays here too as is Intermarche


----------



## notlongnow

Continente in Tavira was closed on Sunday evening despite the change...


----------



## MarcoCarrico

the new law allows them to be open everyday but its up to their management to decide if they are open on sundays or not. El Corte Ingles in Lisbon is still closed indeed


----------

